# Nautilus coil rebuild



## sabrefm1 (9/6/15)

has anyone managed to successfully rebuild a nautilus mini coil. tried a very quick build today and failed. it started off at 2.0ohm then after filling with juice dropped to 0.5 and horrible burnt taste in mouth. need to try and build one again.


----------



## Cave Johnson (9/6/15)

@skola managed this quite well if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## skola (9/6/15)

yazo said:


> @skola managed this quite well if I'm not mistaken.



Correct. I used Rip Trippers method @sabrefm1. On my first attempt my resistance kept jumping as well. Be sure to give the coil abit of a torch with a blow torch to avoid any hot legs or uneven heating. Make sure the ends of the coils are in the correct position. Also you gotta wet your wick with some juice before you wrap it around your coil. Makes it easier to work with and also primes it at the same time.
Its a PITA to rebuild this to be honest, because of the small working space. Requires patience and time.


----------



## sabrefm1 (9/6/15)

i tried to follow this method, as alot of guys have reported to be easier than feeding it from the bottom
http://ukvapers.org/Thread-Aspire-Nautilius-BVC-Rebuild

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (9/6/15)

sabrefm1 said:


> i tried to follow this method, as alot of guys have reported to be easier than feeding it from the bottom
> http://ukvapers.org/Thread-Aspire-Nautilius-BVC-Rebuild



Thanks for the link. I noticed they don't wet the cotton before wrapping it. It helps with keeping the legs of the coil in place aswell. Maybe try that and see if it works better.


----------



## SEAN P (9/6/15)

I have also built a few for myself. Played around with diff gauge of wires and found the 30G to work the best for me. Best resistance for these builds are 1.0 ohm. I also opened 2 of the 4 holes on the sides for the juice to flow thru easier to the wick. Also as @skola mentioned with the torching, its also important factor with this build but u dont want the coil to be compressed all the way. When wrapping u wrap it with about 1mm spacing in between each wrap and then compress it on the bit or what ever u use to build coils, then u torch it to take away the springiness but still not compressing all the way. This allows better flavour and vapor. It is a tricky build as it has limited working space. But 1st build wont always be what u expected it to be, keep on trying and u will master the technique


----------



## UnholyMunk (9/6/15)

A member by the name of @Phoenix posted in this thread in this forum a while ago, this is one of the best tutorials I've read on how to do it 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/suywwacs-u...t2-pt3-nautilus-etc.t1613/page-14#post-181671

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/6/15)

Here is a method by one of our members: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/suywwacs-u...t2-pt3-nautilus-etc.t1613/page-14#post-167997


----------



## sabrefm1 (9/6/15)

def going to try this out


----------



## Twisper (9/6/15)

I build them the vertical (original) way with 30 gauge to 1.8 Ohm. The amount of cotton is critical, and it is easier to wet them when wrapping although it is not a must.

They give great flavour and lasts me the same length of time (12-14 days) as the factory ones, 6ml a day, 70/30, vg/pg mix, set at smallest setting on Nauti mini at 16.5W.


----------



## BuzzGlo (9/6/15)

29 g is what is used in the stock coils, its a spaced coil as well. hope that helps.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (10/6/15)

just an update. i done the method supplied by @Phoenix and it works for me. used a 1.5mm drill bit and drilled out the holes. then used a philips screw driver and rolled my coil. the problem was adding the japanese cotton. trying to feed it through. but making it wet with juice helped. first time it came to 1.7ohm. and the draw was slightly tight not much. then after filling with liquid and inspecting i saw that the coil moved a bit and i fixed it. also fluffed out the cotton a bit more. put back together and wow a good vape at 1.5ohm it reads now. flavor took a few puffs to break in with the cotton. but now vapes like a new nautilus mini coil maybe even a bit better with more clouds. also it doesnt suck up so much juice like the oem coils

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Twisper (10/6/15)

sabrefm1 said:


> just an update. i done the method supplied by @Phoenix and it works for me. used a 1.5mm drill bit and drilled out the holes. then used a philips screw driver and rolled my coil. the problem was adding the japanese cotton. trying to feed it through. but making it wet with juice helped. first time it came to 1.7ohm. and the draw was slightly tight not much. then after filling with liquid and inspecting i saw that the coil moved a bit and i fixed it. also fluffed out the cotton a bit more. put back together and wow a good vape at 1.5ohm it reads now. flavor took a few puffs to break in with the cotton. but now vapes like a new nautilus mini coil maybe even a bit better with more clouds. also it doesnt suck up so much juice like the oem coils




Great to hear you got sorted....


----------



## sabrefm1 (10/6/15)

Twisper said:


> Great to hear you got sorted....


theres def some room for improvement. i can feel the draw getting a bit tighter but thats after going thru a 3/4 tank of juice. so need to investigate and take some more time building the next coil


----------



## Necropolis (10/6/15)

I've considered it - but the stock coils don't cost much - so I'd just rather buy them.


----------



## Twisper (10/6/15)

sabrefm1 said:


> theres def some room for improvement. i can feel the draw getting a bit tighter but thats after going thru a 3/4 tank of juice. so need to investigate and take some more time building the next coil



You can try using just a little less cotton next time, that is the reason for the tight draw.


----------



## sabrefm1 (10/6/15)

Necropolis said:


> I've considered it - but the stock coils don't cost much - so I'd just rather buy them.


i was in this boat before. but its starting to put


Twisper said:


> You can try using just a little less cotton next time, that is the reason for the tight draw.



tried a little less cotton and it flooded all liquid laying at the base. then rewicked again. seems ok but started getting dry hits. i think im going to get a oem coil tomorrow. can feelthat its going to become a pain the future.


----------



## Twisper (10/6/15)

sabrefm1 said:


> i was in this boat before. but its starting to put
> 
> 
> tried a little less cotton and it flooded all liquid laying at the base. then rewicked again. seems ok but started getting dry hits. i think im going to get a oem coil tomorrow. can feelthat its going to become a pain the future.




When you use less cotton just make sure the ends are still snug against the sides (holes) where the juice enters, then it can not flood.

Also check which two holes the juice enters from, not all four holes are open directly, there is a little insert inside with two high points and two low points, two of the holes are blocked off against the high sides of the insert. From the outside it still has cotton inside but it is not directly open. Your wicking must touch the two open holes.

The coils I am referring to here are the newest versions of the BVC.


----------

